# Need 1 or 2 crewmembers for semi permanent fishing



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking for 1 or 2 crewmembers for semi permanent fishing. We try and fish atleast once a week. Fishing to include offshore bottom, bluewater trolling,rigs once in awhile and a few night trips in the summer. We are not looking for a pro but someone that has the same interest in fishing as we do. Right now our team consist of Hall,Rob,Tim,Darren,Bruce (when he is not having a kid)Mike and myself. Steven my son in law when he get's back from IRAQ. We try and fish 4 but never more then 5 at a time. Expenses will be your share of fuel. You need to have your own bottom gear. Let me go over a few rules. We do not drink while offshore and you are expected to help with the trip. Like watching for activies on the water while trolling, rigging and clearing lines,leadering lines or gaffing,fighting the fishto mention just a few. In others words being a part of a CREW. The boat is a 31 T contender with more safety equipment on her then needed (just in case). Summer time fishing is mostly bluewater.If you are interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a great opprotunity for someone to get on some fish!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

No doubt. These guys CATCH FISH!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

SHITTT wish I still lived in North Florida... if you ever come down to south FLA ill definitely be interested :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

Boat for sale!! Want to join Team Recess .LOL These guys can get it done:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

sent a pm.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

also sent a pm


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

PM SENT!!!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Sure wish my work schedule would allow me to become a more perminate fixure:banghead but maybe i'll get out there with you guys at least once this summer. Sure you guys could teach me a ton about blue water fishing.


----------

